# borrow pit



## alfajari

Hola de nuevo. ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría "barrow pit"? He encontrado la definición, pero sigo sin saber cómo se llama en español. ¡Muchas gracias!
 
(It's the section of land off the side of the road shaped like a U. Meaning, it goes down from the side of the road and then back up a hill. I don't know why it's referred to as a barrow, but I suspect it's because it's shaped like a wheelbarrow.)


----------



## Edwin

Otra definición:


> *barrow pit*
> Western U.S.
> a roadside borrow pit dug for drainage purposes.
> Also called bar pit, bar ditch.



Mira este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=82121

Suppongo que es casi lo mismo que "ditch" entonces ¿quizá te sirva *zanja *?


----------



## Edwin

I take that back. After looking at these pictures: "barrow pit". The pictures don't look like ditches

A no ser que son (ditches) zanjas muy grandes. .


----------



## Edwin

Otra vez: Quizás debe ser "*borrow pit*" mira esta página: Borrow pit



> A borrow pit is a term used in construction and civil engineering. It describes an area where material (usually soil, gravel or sand) has been dug for use at another location. The term is literal — meaning a pit from where material was borrowed, although without an implication of someday returning the material. Borrow pits can be found close to many major construction projects. For example, soil might be excavated to fill an embankment for a highway, clay might be excavated for use in brick-making, gravel to be used for making concrete, etc.
> 
> In some cases, the borrow pits may become filled with ground water, forming recreational areas or sustainable wildlife habitats (one such example is the Merton Borrow Pit, near Oxford in central England, excavated to provide materials for the nearby M40 motorway). In other cases, borrow pits may be used for landfill and waste disposal.


----------



## alfajari

Sí, tiene que serlo!!!!! Y segun el Webster, borrow pit es:

*banco de préstamo* (borrow, borrow area), *zona de préstamo* (borrow, borrow area), *zanja de préstamo* (borrow, borrow area), *préstamo* (accommodation, borrowing, lending, loan, overdraft), *excavación para rellenado* (borrow, borrow area). 

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS, EDWIN


----------



## txotxe

En términos de ingeniería la traducción más exacta para "borrow pit" es *banco de préstamo* (de materiales).


----------



## Glorys

En el caso de Sandstone borrow pits  la traducción quedaría:
Banco de préstamo de arenisca, ¿no?.


----------



## janocuevas

La traducción correcta es "sitio de acopio temporal" o "acopio temporal" o, simplemente, "acopio": es un lugar donde se almacena material de excavación, ya sea de un yacimiento o empréstito, o de una obra en general, para ser utilizado en otro lugar, como relleno o de otra forma.
Es un término utilizado solo en ingeniería y construcción.


----------



## janocuevas

janocuevas said:


> La traducción correcta es "sitio de acopio temporal" o "acopio temporal" o, simplemente, "acopio": es un lugar donde se almacena material de excavación, ya sea de un yacimiento o empréstito, o de una obra en general, para ser utilizado en otro lugar, como relleno o de otra forma.
> Es un término utilizado solo en ingeniería y construcción.



Yo mismo me corrijo, el significado correcto es "empréstito".

Perdón, perdón


----------



## janocuevas

alfajari said:


> Hola de nuevo. ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduciría "barrow pit"? He encontrado la definición, pero sigo sin saber cómo se llama en español. ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> (It's the section of land off the side of the road shaped like a U. Meaning, it goes down from the side of the road and then back up a hill. I don't know why it's referred to as a barrow, but I suspect it's because it's shaped like a wheelbarrow.)




Empréstito.


----------



## janocuevas

empréstito


----------

